

Google buys video-processing service provider Zync Render - xmpir
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/08/26/us-google-deals-idUSKBN0GQ1WJ20140826

======
xmpir
maybe someone could post a link without paywall...

~~~
xmpir
OK i found an alternative on reuters...
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/08/26/us-google-deals-
id...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/08/26/us-google-deals-
idUSKBN0GQ1WJ20140826)

~~~
dang
Thanks; changed from [http://online.wsj.com/articles/google-acquires-video-
and-spe...](http://online.wsj.com/articles/google-acquires-video-and-special-
effects-startup-zync-1409074472).

